# ?!    !!!

## Alex_Tee_

,      -       ,   -.        -  !
   :,, .-  .

----------


## Olio

,   ...  .       !!!! 
   ,   ?))

----------


## laithemmer

.
  ,    ,      . ,      .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

!!!!

----------


## laithemmer

!! 
  .    ,    ,      !

----------


## Olio

> ,

  ,       -,  ? 
   ,      )))

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ,       -,  ? 
>    ,      )))

           !!!
   ,     ...

----------


## laithemmer

> ,       -,  ?

  ,    ,     ,           !  ,    , ,   ,   !          .
      ... 
  ,   .

----------


## Olio

> !!!
>    ,     ...

  ,  ,   ))) 
"    "!)))        ,      ,      )))

----------


## Sky

2:40     ,      .     - ,         (    ,     ,  - ).

----------


## plotnikofffa

.        .              -      .
     -     :)
    -         :)))

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> .        .              -      .
>      -     :)
>     -         :)))

         ,        ...

----------


## plotnikofffa

,        ,   ,, ...         :))    ....   ? :))))

----------


## Olio

,     /       

>

----------


## Lera

> - ,         (    ,     ,  - ).

       .     34-  :)

----------


## Def

http://www.poltavaforum.com/yumor-17...-devushka.html

----------


## Alex_Tee_

1 ,              .

----------

